# eucalyptus oil for hooves



## ceristan (7 September 2008)

My new farrier has advised that I use eucalyptus oil on my horses hooves to help kill any bugs/bacteria.  My horse is shoeless and has excellent hooves, but his hooves are very short due to previous farrier.  As usual I have thought of questions after his visit and wonder if anyone can advise me. Should I simply buy a bottle of eucalyptus and apply to the hoof - white line.  I will call my farrier tomorrow but wondered if anyone could help me with any advice? I have tried looking for hoof oil containing eucalyptus but there doesn't seem to be any products with it as the main ingredient.


----------



## the watcher (7 September 2008)

You can use it neat or dilute in a carrier oil (vegetable or almond) for economy. It is anti bacterial and definitely effective


----------



## Nailed (7 September 2008)

Hum.. i have dim views of any oil being put on hooves and beleive you would be much better with hibishcrub if i am honest.
did you ask about this as your horse is suffering from thrush?

Not sure how hooves can be 'short' if he has been trimmed by your current farrier.

Lou x


----------



## Ezme (7 September 2008)

It's handy havin our own HHO farrier! lol

I heard its good but no experience of it tbh. I think one of ours would object, he hates the smell of the courcosine!


----------



## Silverspring (7 September 2008)

Who's the HHO farrier?  Did I miss something? I'm interest by this post as my girl has just gone barefoot and I'm worried about gravel etc getting int he white line


----------



## the watcher (7 September 2008)

Interesting info in this previous post..

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/2754787/an/0/page/4


----------



## aran (7 September 2008)

My farrier always says that eucalyptus oil is good as a hoof hardener if you've run out of keratex. He really recommends it for the soles.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (7 September 2008)

I paint my mares soles, frog and hoof wall with iodine and eucalyptus oil - 250ml strong iodine, 30ml eucalyptus oil mix together then water added to make 1lts.  I started this last year when my mares feet were very soft, crumbly and thrushy on my farrier instructions.  Intitally I did them everyday, then reduced to every other day, then once a week.  Clear the trush quickly and hardened foot off really quickly.


----------



## ceristan (7 September 2008)

thank you for quick replies. My farrier said to use it to help harden hooves and because it is antibacterial. (Nailed - no mention of thrush simply to harden and protect) If i dilute with a carrier oil what quantites should i use mother hen?


----------



## ceristan (7 September 2008)

Just read your post Christmassparkle I think you've answered my second question! Thank you!


----------



## alicep (7 September 2008)

i used to use this on my mare:

http://www.stockleyonline.co.uk/catalog/oz-oil-fresh-frog-p-422.html

i think eucalyptus and tea tree have very similar properties. this stuff was great when the mare had smelly feet.


----------



## the watcher (7 September 2008)

50:50 should do it without losing any effectiveness. You are only painting it around the edge and over the sole - no need to treat it like a hoof oil and cover the whole hoof, although you could do so it would be wasteful - unless you have sandcracks or anything similar.


----------



## myhorsefred (7 September 2008)

I am sure the stuff I'm using at the moment has eucalyptus oil in it.  I'll have a look tomorrow for you.  Its in a bottle which also has a brush included.  Brush is yellow and the front of the bottle has a big diamond shape on it!  Just cannot remember the brand.  aargh.  I'll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## poiuytrewq (7 September 2008)

My farrier recently recommended eucalyptus oil he said to bandage pads of cotton wool with neat oil to the soles of his feet. He has extremely bad hooves though


----------



## ticobay831 (7 September 2008)

I was told to use almond oil mixed with eucalyptus oil, y the guy who used to trim my horses feet.
One of my ponies had a tiny hole in his sole, he told me to use it for to stop infection and to harden off the hoof, all so used it on one of my horses that had a bit of white line disease, worked well, wouldnt be without it now  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Debs x


----------



## custard (7 September 2008)

Yep have used neat as recommended by farrier and currently using with iodoform added as instructed by vet.  Older horse has very soft thin soles and it has hardening as well as antifungal properties.  I don't use anything on the youngster's feet as agree with Nailed, hoof oils/dressings etc cause more problems than theyre worth IMO


----------



## spannahw (8 September 2008)

I use it neat as recommended by my farrier - not over the whole hoof, just dribble some drops into cracked areas to help ward off the bacteria.


----------



## Weezy (8 September 2008)

I dribble some onto the top of my Kevin Bacon and then swish it around and then add to sole and hoof - works for me


----------



## kellyeaton (8 September 2008)

yes it is very good for harden hoofs just put it all over the sole not the hoof its self!


----------

